# riven's art thread



## mob (Apr 11, 2015)

my art thread boyzzz


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh my god, this is really amazing!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

TIME TO SLAM WITH THE BEST, I'M GONNA REQUEST YOUR ASS.
WITH MY KEK PRINCESS OC.

Seeing ur thread again is good times!!


----------



## mob (Apr 11, 2015)

thank, it feels good to be active again, kind of.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2015)

OH MY GOD ITS MY BAE /tackles

you improved so much screams!!!!!!! I MISSED YOU BB HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
destery looks as hot as ever wtf
omg ilusm <33333333333333


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

Slam dunked to first page.

I am devoted to being ur bump boi.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 11, 2015)

I remember this thread.

The art here was always so hawt.


----------



## mob (Apr 11, 2015)

thank


----------



## ardrey (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow, is that Bard and Kayle? looks great !


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 11, 2015)

Your art is very good
Even though you not taking requests could you draw a pink cat?
Sorry if that was like rude or against the rules!
Or annoying...ahahhaha ; v ;;​


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 12, 2015)

I will stalk your amazing art <3 just sayin that you still in trade with me. But I understand you might been busy or had no motivation. Take my art as a gift then c:


----------



## mob (Apr 12, 2015)

no ! i still remember, i just want it to be GOOD ! lately i feel like my art has been meh and i haven't been able to like fully color anything. ya feel ?


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 12, 2015)

bot said:


> no ! i still remember, i just want it to be GOOD ! lately i feel like my art has been meh and i haven't been able to like fully color anything. ya feel ?



is okay baby <3 take your time


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

whoa whoa this art is really good


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Your art is very good
> Even though you not taking requests could you draw a pink cat?
> Sorry if that was like rude or against the rules!
> Or annoying...ahahhaha ; v ;;​


my anaconda don't


----------



## mob (Apr 12, 2015)

anaconda op


----------



## Beardo (Apr 12, 2015)

Take all my TBT


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 13, 2015)

Beardo, that's my job.

bump 4 bot


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2015)

hump for Bot huehuehuhue~


----------



## mob (Apr 13, 2015)

thank u ! ! :^)


----------



## mob (Apr 13, 2015)

here's reenhard


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 13, 2015)

aaaa it looks great <3333


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2015)

bot said:


> here's reenhard



Again thank you so ****ing much eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!<3


----------



## mob (Apr 14, 2015)

i think i will open a tbt slot . . if anyone is interested .


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2015)

Do you even have to ask?

Where do I sign? B)


----------



## mob (Apr 14, 2015)

pm me lol 
wow u rich


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2015)

Sure hotstuff.
2k's gonna go tomorrow because I'm buying Mewtwo codes, lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 14, 2015)

who _isnt_ interested in a tbt slot more like tbh


----------



## mob (Apr 16, 2015)

here's a draw of my husband


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 16, 2015)

thats really hot <3


----------



## mob (Apr 16, 2015)

thank ;w;


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 16, 2015)

hot


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 16, 2015)

amazing, nice work!...
keep it up


----------



## mob (Apr 16, 2015)

thank you ! ! words like that help me keep drawin' .


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2015)

hhngngf i cant get over how much you improved aaaaaaaaa it looks great QvQ


----------



## mob (Apr 16, 2015)

thank u! ! ! ;u;


----------



## mob (Apr 16, 2015)

drew this tonight for practice





now back to hyogos comm \(;w; )


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 16, 2015)

bot said:


> drew this tonight for practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my bae tho -pets her softly- super hot qqqq


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 17, 2015)

Destery dropping the bballs all like lol ballin'

Such a chill SLAMMER


----------



## mob (Apr 17, 2015)

BALLIN'


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 17, 2015)

Destery slammin' hoops all day, hella ballin' tricks bro


----------



## mob (Apr 17, 2015)

dank, and beep boop heres a bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2015)

neat MEME
bumping for butt


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2015)

boop


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2015)

bemp


----------



## mob (Jun 3, 2015)

heres an art dump


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 3, 2015)

cries softly over senpais art,,,,,,,
pls give me ur talent and cool brushes and stuff im so jelly//////////


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome back u nerd


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 3, 2015)

WOW your stuff is super great! :O
Do you take requests?


----------



## mob (Jun 3, 2015)

no


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2015)

could you draw me a picture of fefe slowly killing pepe


----------



## mob (Jun 3, 2015)

fefe succ
so no :^)


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd be up for an art trade if you're free, anytime


----------



## mob (Jun 3, 2015)

do u have an example?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 3, 2015)

some examples(commissions i've done):


Spoiler







My non-acnl art:


Spoiler


----------



## mob (Jun 3, 2015)

yep, can u do my oc 2spooky? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmu with ur refs


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 3, 2015)

Love the design. This will be fun<3

Also, I either want this baby:


Spoiler



 (anthro would be fine if you'd like)


Or:


Spoiler







Thank you!!<3


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 4, 2015)

Ugh I love your art like hnnggg
Sell me some pls


----------



## mob (Jun 4, 2015)

i was thinking about opening up $5 commissions would anyone be interested?? ;;


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2015)

Serk102 said:


> Yes, I'd like to make an inquiry about your selection of pepes. I consider myself somewhat of an aficionado and would be willing to pay a hefty sum for any exclusive pepe's you've got. In addition to the bells I have on me, I have a many more in my offshore Swiss bank account. I keep the majority of my bells there for tax purposes. If you're interested please do respond to this post post-haste. I look forward to hearing from you.








The rarest of all...


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

can I make out with your art?​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 4, 2015)

pepe said:


> i was thinking about opening up $5 commissions would anyone be interested?? ;;



definitely :>


----------



## mob (Jun 4, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> can I make out with your art?​



yes, of course

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> definitely :>



sweet! :^)


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 4, 2015)

pepe said:


> i was thinking about opening up $5 commissions would anyone be interested?? ;;



Omg yesss since I'm not poor anymore ;u;


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 4, 2015)

I've always wondered

just HOW rare are you?


----------



## mob (Jun 4, 2015)

i'll prolly open up a new thread soon for commissions. :^)


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 4, 2015)

pepe said:


> i'll prolly open up a new thread soon for commissions. :^)


Should do, having a thread for art dumping and one for commissions is just about right.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 4, 2015)

BARD *o*
very nice art I like it c:


----------



## piichinu (Jun 4, 2015)

have you ever drawn a rare pepe?


----------



## mob (Jun 4, 2015)

comm for gamzee


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 4, 2015)

siq said:


> comm for gamzee



oh dieu thats hot af


----------



## mob (Jun 5, 2015)

comm for shiro


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 5, 2015)

Is very nice, gj bro


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 5, 2015)

siq said:


> comm for shiro



eeeeeeee <3333333333 LOVE IT SO MUCHHHHH~~~~~~


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## mob (Jun 5, 2015)

omg he looks so cute! thank you! i'll be done with your part today. ^^


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 5, 2015)

Alright, thank youu!!<3


----------



## mob (Nov 22, 2015)

dump [obv i dont have time for actual draws just doodles LOL life succ]


----------



## mob (Jan 5, 2016)

more art


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, I'm spamming ur thread now :^)

ur draws are still very good, even tho u say u haven't drawn in ages lmao


----------



## Beardo (Jan 6, 2016)

W ow OK this is like

top tier art. Brings a tear to my eye


----------



## mob (Jan 6, 2016)

oh gosh thanks!! ;u;


----------



## mob (Jan 28, 2016)

some sw!destery concepts i've drawn in the past day>>

















now to work on actual commissions since im in the drawing mood 
also i change destery's eyes to purp for the sw!au bc yellow = dark side - _-


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 29, 2016)

riven said:


> now to work on actual commissions since im in the drawing mood


Can't enough Destery tbh, but ur style keeps getting better everytime too!!

also HYPE, can I comm u a second piece to draw Pit on my thread


----------

